

Show HN: Weird iOS, a list of the weirdest, most artful or unexpected apps - kennywinker
http://weirdios.tumblr.com

======
jonifico
Quite an interesting list! Some of them are so absurdly specific it just
cracked me up. It's insane how obsessed we are with our phones and connecting
them to our daily lives at every moment. Hell, there's even apps for when we
sleep!

------
kennywinker
App suggestions welcome! Would love to hear from app developers, too.

~~~
xauronx
I think my crazy weekend hack qualifies (and might even be more weird). A game
based on the unique adventure of peeing with no lights on :)

[https://itunes.apple.com/tc/app/peeindark/id711900905?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/tc/app/peeindark/id711900905?mt=8)

~~~
kevinwang
Jesus christ that's brilliant

~~~
xauronx
Thanks! I think it could be an awesome game/concept if I spent a little more
time on it. As it is... it's just an oddity.

------
whiddershins
I really loved upgrade soul! Haven't tried any others yet. Since you asked for
suggestions, my shameless plug: the (gr)album app has some explorations of
app-as-medium by musicians and visual artists
[http://gralbumcollective.com/](http://gralbumcollective.com/) hit me up if
you want a promo code for The Book of Sarth, the rest are free.

------
diegoloop
This is also a great weird app: I made this app, which tells you where to find
the seat with more shadow for your trip, when you are traveling by train, car
or bus! [https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/sunny-
boy/id587098423?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/sunny-
boy/id587098423?mt=8)

------
fennecfoxen
Five a Day.

[http://killscreendaily.com/articles/reviews/bullish-
stupidit...](http://killscreendaily.com/articles/reviews/bullish-stupidity/)

(Also, for something a little more serious in terms of gameplay but still
zany: Grid Runner.)

------
nicholassmith
This is great, I love that for every big budget weather app there's something
like RapMushi just doing their own, weird thing.

------
jgv
Anything by Quikding
[http://quikding.com/games.htm](http://quikding.com/games.htm)

------
gprasanth
When the site has more content and good traffic: Kenny.sendMessage Apple app
store has an affiliate program.

~~~
kennywinker
Already in place. It's nice for the stats, but unfortunately most of the apps
are free, so it's unlikely to be a big earner regardless of traffic.

~~~
qzervaas
You'll get a kickback on IAPs if the free app is downloaded against your
affiliate ID.

------
Uehreka
Thanks a bunch! This made my day.

------
shaunpud
Yo

